# This Is Nowhere, Documentary About Company B And The Final Days Of Sperwan Ghar



## MikeL (30 Sep 2013)

Trailer
http://vimeo.com/73592460

http://guardianofvalor.com/nowhere-documentary-company-b-final-days-sperwan-ghar/
Go to the above site to watch the trailer if the vimeo link doesn't work



> Posted on September 28, 2013 by Bulldog1
> This Is Nowhere, A Documentary About Company B And The Final Days Of Sperwan Ghar
> 
> This Is Nowhere, is a documentary about Bravo Company,  1-38 Infantry, 4/2 SBCT and their days on a patch of land that saw one of the largest Offensives in the History of NATO. That battle is depicted in the book, “The Lions Of Kandahar”.
> ...


----------

